# Basket weave cutting board tutorials?



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Could someone direct me towards a tutorial for building a basket weave cutting board? I know there are some out there but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/57467

or

How to make a basket weave cutting board.
Put that in the search tab on the right and then hit the magnify glass. 
Something will turn up as I was interested in those type of boards as well.

HTH


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose had a nice one some time ago… in a Blog…


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Tight weave:
http://lumberjocks.com/dustbunny/blog/17316
http://lumberjocks.com/degoose/blog/16119
Open weave:
http://lumberjocks.com/degoose/blog/series/4167
http://web.archive.org/web/20080709000225/http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Tikka/blog/1878


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3746
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2940
this one has a link to TONY's blog
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2446


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*SUPER COOL POSTINGS!

Thank you all!
*


----------

